# under wall paper find



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Found this today. Also in same house, different room
" Papered by H.L. Corderman
May21, 1953"

3 months before I was born


The other guy Clyde Martin papered my own home in the late 20's


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I hope you can magnify it to see it better


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Time capsules. They're always fun to find. I couldn't make out all the script in the picture, that's a drawing of a man to the left of the message, isn't it?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

This is cool. I have seen similar notes on the wall when stripping paper, I assume as a reference for future work. If I did that now, by the time someone saw it, it would probably be too late........


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gwarel said:


> This is cool. I have seen similar notes on the wall when stripping paper, I assume as a reference for future work. If I did that now, by the time someone saw it, it would probably be too late........


I started doing it when I started hanging ( around 1985) and have had several people find my name and call me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Time capsules. They're always fun to find. I couldn't make out all the script in the picture, that's a drawing of a man to the left of the message, isn't it?


Actually it is of his "good little girl" helper(age 7 1/2), it may have been an artist hanger, but he was no artist:vs_laugh:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Finding stuff like this during construction/destruction can be pretty entertaining.

Many years ago, I was helping a friend tear up some flooring in the house he'd just bought. I guess in the old days they used newspaper under hardwood to reduce squeaking of boards or so I'm told. Found some old papers with sports pages talking about a fight between Rocky Graziano. Ads for brand new cars for a couple thousand bucks.

Alternatively, a few years ago I was working for a guy removing and replacing windows in a house that's a couple of hundred years old. We found that someone had used Metallica thirts for insulation in a couple of the windows we removed. Obviously, the windows being removed weren't original.

Baseball bats buried behind drywall, fishing gaffs, etc. Always interesting.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We put a time capsule in the wall of our house when we renovated. Each of us picked some items to put in it in addition to some dated things like a page from the newspaper.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Found the same thing this week taking down wallpaper! 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

When I first bought my sixties era home, I found an empty pack of Kools and a depleted tin can of beer in the walls.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Many years ago, I was demo-ing an older home, tearing out the old plaster walls and a few sheetrock walls. As I pulled off some sheetrock in one of the bedrooms I saw what appeared to be clothing. Further inspection told me it was a body! Yikes, and double yikes. 

Long story short, I called the local police dept. told them my story and then GOT THE HECK OUT OF THERE. After some investigation the police determined that it was a teenage special needs child who lived there with his family some 20 or 30 years in the distant past. He likely died of natural causes and the family "buried" him inside the wall. No one really missed him because he didn't attend school and was rarely ever seen at the home. It was determined that the parents and some of the other children in the family were deceased at the time of the discovery so there was no way to do a thorough investigation. Needless to say, I never went back to complete the work. It indeed creeped me out!!!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> Many years ago, I was demo-ing an older home, tearing out the old plaster walls and a few sheetrock walls. As I pulled off some sheetrock in one of the bedrooms I saw what appeared to be clothing. Further inspection told me it was a body! Yikes, and double yikes.
> 
> Long story short, I called the local police dept. told them my story and then GOT THE HECK OUT OF THERE. After some investigation the police determined that it was a teenage special needs child who lived there with his family some 20 or 30 years in the distant past. He likely died of natural causes and the family "buried" him inside the wall. No one really missed him because he didn't attend school and was rarely ever seen at the home. It was determined that the parents and some of the other children in the family were deceased at the time of the discovery so there was no way to do a thorough investigation. Needless to say, I never went back to complete the work. It indeed creeped me out!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Many years ago, I was demo-ing an older home, tearing out the old plaster walls and a few sheetrock walls. As I pulled off some sheetrock in one of the bedrooms I saw what appeared to be clothing. Further inspection told me it was a body! Yikes, and double yikes.
> 
> Long story short, I called the local police dept. told them my story and then GOT THE HECK OUT OF THERE. After some investigation the police determined that it was a teenage special needs child who lived there with his family some 20 or 30 years in the distant past. He likely died of natural causes and the family "buried" him inside the wall. No one really missed him because he didn't attend school and was rarely ever seen at the home. It was determined that the parents and some of the other children in the family were deceased at the time of the discovery so there was no way to do a thorough investigation. Needless to say, I never went back to complete the work. It indeed creeped me out!!!


Wow, the strangest thing I have ever found was a huge yellow jacket nest. Hardly compares to dead people


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, it's gonna be hard to top finding a dead body. 

Well, maybe finding Jimmy Hoffa's body would top it.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Wow, the strangest thing I have ever found was a huge yellow jacket nest. Hardly compares to dead people


What was really odd was that the police did not seem surprised. I mean, I expected some sort of shock that a body was inside the wall. I always wondered if they suspected something like this could happen with this family.

I've been saving this story so I could finally top Chris.
I know I'll never forget the smell........it could only be the smell of death!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow. I can't top that. I found broken pieces of bone inside a japanese statue in a front courtyard once. But, not enough to be human bones. Guessing a small dog or something. Not sure.


----------



## PTTom (Jun 15, 2017)

i love it when you find little messages under wallpaper and carpets, shows a little history


----------



## 007 Dave (Jun 22, 2016)

Well, I WAS going to tell the story of a couple that went to school with my brother and I that bought the house my grandpa built. It changed owners 2 or 3 times since he sold it in 1984. The new owners found my uncles army dog tags in the walls ( My uncle was in the Army during the Vietnam war and did fight in that war). I don't know how the tags got there. They asked my brother if we knew my uncle because of our last name. My uncle did get his tags back. BUT, after reading Gymschu's story I'm just going to keep my story to myself.


----------

